# 750-511 PWM Klemmen funktionieren nach Hardware Änderung nicht mehr



## Eigenheim_Bastler (1 April 2018)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich verwende einen Wago 750-8202  Kontroller für die Steuerung der Gebäudetechnik in unserem Eigenheim.
Das Programm dazu habe ich mit der Software Codesys 2.3 von Wago gemacht.

Der Aufbau sieht folgendermassen aus:

  2018-04-01, 17:46:42 - Knotenkonfiguration ermitteln... 2018-04-01, 17:46:50 -   Pos. 00: 750-8202 [Version: SW 02.02.20(03) / HW 03 / FWL 01]
 2018-04-01, 17:46:50 -   Pos. 01: 750-5xx
 2018-04-01, 17:46:50 -   Pos. 02: 750-5xx
 2018-04-01, 17:46:50 -   Pos. 03: 750-5xx
 2018-04-01, 17:46:50 -   Pos. 04: 750-5xx
 2018-04-01, 17:46:50 -   Pos. 05: 750-5xx
 2018-04-01, 17:46:50 -   Pos. 06: 750-5xx
 2018-04-01, 17:46:50 -   Pos. 07: 750-5xx
 2018-04-01, 17:46:50 -   Pos. 08: 750-5xx
 2018-04-01, 17:46:50 -   Pos. 09: 750-5xx
 2018-04-01, 17:46:50 -   Pos. 10: 750-5xx
 2018-04-01, 17:46:50 -   Pos. 11: 750-5xx
 2018-04-01, 17:46:53 -   Pos. 12: 750-463 [Version: SW 01.01.59(06) / HW 01]
 2018-04-01, 17:46:56 -   Pos. 13: 750-463 [Version: SW 01.01.59(06) / HW 01]
 2018-04-01, 17:46:59 -   Pos. 14: 750-463 [Version: SW 01.01.59(06) / HW 01]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:02 -   Pos. 15: 750-463 [Version: SW 01.01.59(06) / HW 01]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:05 -   Pos. 16: 750-463 [Version: SW 01.01.59(06) / HW 01]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:07 -   Pos. 17: 750-463 [Version: SW 01.01.59(06) / HW 01]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:10 -   Pos. 18: 750-463 [Version: SW 01.01.59(06) / HW 01]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:13 -   Pos. 19: 750-463 [Version: SW 01.01.59(06) / HW 01]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:16 -   Pos. 20: 750-463 [Version: SW 01.01.59(06) / HW 01]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:16 -   Pos. 21: 750-4xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:16 -   Pos. 22: 750-4xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:16 -   Pos. 23: 750-4xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:16 -   Pos. 24: 750-4xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:16 -   Pos. 25: 750-15xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:17 -   Pos. 26: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:18 -   Pos. 27: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:19 -   Pos. 28: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:20 -   Pos. 29: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:22 -   Pos. 30: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:23 -   Pos. 31: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:24 -   Pos. 32: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:25 -   Pos. 33: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:26 -   Pos. 34: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:27 -   Pos. 35: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:28 -   Pos. 36: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:29 -   Pos. 37: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:30 -   Pos. 38: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:32 -   Pos. 39: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:33 -   Pos. 40: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:34 -   Pos. 41: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:35 -   Pos. 42: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:36 -   Pos. 43: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:37 -   Pos. 44: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:38 -   Pos. 45: 750-511 [Version: SW 3F / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:38 -   Pos. 46: 750-15xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:38 -   Pos. 47: 750-15xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:39 -   Pos. 48: 750-550 [Version: SW 3C / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:40 -   Pos. 49: 750-550 [Version: SW 3C / HW 07]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:42 -   Pos. 50: 750-478 [Version: SW 09 / HW 05]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:44 -   Pos. 51: 750-460/000-003 [Version: SW 3A / HW 02]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:44 -   Pos. 52: 750-4xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:44 -   Pos. 53: 750-14xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:44 -   Pos. 54: 750-14xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:44 -   Pos. 55: 750-14xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:44 -   Pos. 56: 750-14xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:44 -   Pos. 57: 750-14xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:44 -   Pos. 58: 750-14xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:44 -   Pos. 59: 750-14xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:44 -   Pos. 60: 750-14xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:44 -   Pos. 61: 750-14xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:44 -   Pos. 62: 750-14xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:44 -   Pos. 63: 750-14xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:44 -   Pos. 64: 750-5xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:44 -   Pos. 65: 750-5xx
 2018-04-01, 17:47:45 -   Pos. 66: 750-550 [Version: SW 3C / HW 08]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:47 -   Pos. 67: 750-493/000-001 [Version: SW 01.01.75(02) / HW 20]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:49 -   Pos. 68: 750-493/000-001 [Version: SW 01.01.75(02) / HW 20]
 2018-04-01, 17:47:49 -   Pos. 69: 750-600
 2018-04-01, 17:47:49 - Knotenkonfiguration ermittelt (58672 ms)

Jetzt habe ich vor einiger Zeit die Klemmen 750-493 von Position 25 und 26 neu auf die jetzige Position 67 und 68 verschoben.
Dadurch haben sich alle Klemmen ab Position 25 um zwei Stellen nach vorne verschoben.

Mein Problem ist jetzt das ich die ersten viel Klemmen 750-511 auf Position 26,27,28 und 29 nicht mehr richtig zum laufen bringe.
Diese benötige ich um LED Licht zu dimmen.
Wenn ich diese im Programm mit einem Wert "ansteuere" kommt dieses dabei raus:


Ausgangssignal einer PWM Klemme (26-29)

Im Programm habe ich die Adressen angepasst auf:
	LED_Fassade_Dim1 AT %QB0: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Fassade_Dim2 AT %QB8 : ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Fassade_Dim3 AT %QB16	: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Fassade_Dim4 AT %QB24	: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
Der Dimmwert übergebe ich mit dem Funktionsblock "FuPWM_Dimmer_V1" an die jeweiligen Adressen.
auch die Steuerungskonfiguration habe ich angepasst.

Die Restlichen PWM Klemmen Funktionieren einwandfrei.


Ausgang einer PWM Klemme (30-45)

Hat da jemand eine Idee an was dies liegen könnte?

Freundliche grüsse aus der Schweiz
Eigenheim_Bastler


----------



## KLM (1 April 2018)

Moin,
wenn Du Hardware-mäßig Verschiebungen im Prozessabbild vornimmst, musst Du das auch in der Steuerungskonfiguration machen. Wenn Du manuell in der Steuerugskonfig. verschiebst, bleiben die gemappten Variablen erhalten und Du musst im Quellcode keine Anpassungen machen. Die Leistungsmessklemme ist hier eine Ausnahme, weil Du im Programm direkt auf Hardware-Adressen mappst.
Die beschriebenen Fehler entstehen, wenn Du auf HW-Adressen schreibst, die zu einer anderen Klemme gehören. Du müsstest also alle im Quellcode verwendeten HW-Adressen mit den real vorliegenden (siehe Steuerungskonfig.) abgleichen. Die Adressierung der ersten vier 511 schaut richtig aus, ich vermute also Du beschreibst die gleichen Adressen noch an anderer Stelle. Der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass das an der Stelle der Leistungsmessung in Programm erfolgt. Dann sollten Deine Leistungsmessung aber auch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## KLM (1 April 2018)

Ach und wenn Du schon dabei bist Änderungen vorzunehmen, würde ich auch gleich die FW des Controllers auf den aktuellen Stand bringen. Die FW(03) hatte doch noch so einige Bugs. Aktuell ist FW(11). In CDS 2.3 musst Du mit dem Sprung über FW(03) auch das Target wechseln. 
Für die 493 ist glaube ich FW(03) aktuell?!


----------



## KLM (1 April 2018)

Hast Du eine K-Bus Verlängerung, wenn Du 68 Klemmen mit interner Datenbreite einsetzt? Ohne müsste die Adressierbarkeit am K-Bus bei 64 enden.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (2 April 2018)

Hallo KLM
Danke für die Rasche Antwort

Die Leistungsmessung funktioniert einwandfrei.

Eigentlich habe ich alle Eingänge und Ausgänge über Variablen gemappt, ausser die Leistungsmessung und die PWM Klemmen.
Ich habe schon über "Projekt/Querverweisliste ausgeben..." die Adressen %QB0 usw. gesucht aber immer nur ein Querverweis gefunden. und dies war die richtige aus dem Programm.
Deshalb glaube ich nicht das ich diese Adressen noch in einem anderen Teil des Programms aufgerufen und beschrieb habe.
Auch über "Projekt/Überprüfen/Mehrfaches Schreiben auf Output" kommt nichts. 

Adressen der PWM Klemmen:
        LED_Fassade_Dim1 AT %QB0: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Fassade_Dim2 AT %QB8 : ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Fassade_Dim3 AT %QB16	: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Fassade_Dim4 AT %QB24	: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
        LED_Treppe  AT %QB32	: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Ofen AT %QB40	: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Wohnen AT %QB48	: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Essen AT %QB56	: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Treppe AT %QB64	: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Kuche_Dim1 AT %QB72: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Kuche_Dim2 AT %QB80: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Kueche  AT %QB88	: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Reduit  AT %QB96	: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Bad  AT %QB104: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Bad_Dim1 AT %QB112: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Bad_Dim2 AT %QB120: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_ZNord  AT %QB128	: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_ZNord2  AT %QB136	: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Buro AT %QB144	: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)
	LED_Gastebad AT %QB152	: ARRAY [0..7] OF BYTE; (*PAA Klemme 750-511/000-002*)

Adressen der Leistungsmessklemme 1:
        K1_abIn_Data_750_493   AT%IB256 : ARRAY [0..11] OF BYTE;
        K1_abOut_Data_750_493   AT%QB184 : ARRAY [0..11] OF BYTE;

Adressen der Leistungsmessklemme 2:
	K2_abIn_Data_750_493   AT%IB244 : ARRAY [0..11] OF BYTE;
	K2_abOut_Data_750_493   AT%QB172 : ARRAY [0..11] OF BYTE;

Das sind alle gemappten HW-Adressen, sehen von mir aus gut aus.

Hast du sonst noch eine Idee an was es liegen könnte?

Danke noch für den Tipp für das FW update, werde dies bei Gelegenheit mal machen.

Ja habe drei K-Bus Verlängerungen drin, zwischen Pos. 24/25 und 45/46 und 63/64


----------



## KLM (2 April 2018)

Moin, also wenn Du wie Du sagst nur Hardware-seitig Veränderungen vorgenommen hast, dass muss es eine Software-seitige Verschiebung im Prozessabbild sein.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (3 April 2018)

Ja habe nur die Leistungsmessklemmen verschoben der Rest ist noch gleich.
Habe sogar schon die Verbindungsleitung von den PWM Klemmen auf die Aktoren abgehängt und so mit dem Oszilloskop gemessen, leider mit dem selben Ergebnis.

Habe mich jetzt noch an den Wago Support direkt gewendet. Vielleicht haben die mir noch einen Tipp.

Ich habe auch das Gefühl dass das Prozessabbild zwischen Codesys und Controller nicht stimmt.
Aber ich finde den Fehler nicht.


----------



## KLM (4 April 2018)

Hast du den Fehler mit Hilfe des Supports finden können? Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (7 April 2018)

Habe Kontakt mit dem Support aber haben den Fehler noch nicht gefunden


----------



## gravieren (7 April 2018)

Hi

Normalerweise max.  64 Klemmen   ?

Wie KLM bereits bemerkte  !


Hast du schon die Firmware und die Targeteinstellung geändert.

Auch eine Aktuelle CoDeSys-Version   ?

- CoDeSys  V2.3.9.55  ist aktuell  
- FW 11D für den Controller


Alle Bereinigen und neu übersetzen bereits probiert  ?


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (9 April 2018)

Ich habe drei Buserweiterungsklemmen drin, darum sollten es kein Problem sein mit den 69 Klemmen.

Der Support hat jetzt aber ein Fehler von mir gefunden.
Eine Buserweiterungsklemme kann nur 400mA Busstrom zur Verfügung Stellen. Und genau an dieser Stelle wo ich Probleme habe mit den PWM Klemmen habe überschreite ich den Busstrom.
Habe jetzt eine Busversorgungsklemme bestellt und behebe den Fehler und hoffe damit das Problem gelöst zu haben.

Aber warum es davor Funktioniert hat verstehe ich nicht.
Denn die 750-493 Klemmen habe ich vor der Buserweiterungsklemme heraus genommen.
demnach sollte sich da der Strom ja nicht ändern.

Firmware habe ich noch nicht geändert.

Alles Bereinigen und neu übersetzten habe isch schon probiert.


----------



## KLM (9 April 2018)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Der Summenstrom ändert sich schon, denn die KBus-Verlängerung speist neben den Leistungskontakten auch den KBus neu und unterschiedliche Klemmen haben auch unterschiedliche Stromaufnahmen. Findest Du im Datenblatt unter "Stromaufnahme (intern)". Bei so großen Knoten kann ich Dir den smartDESIGNER ans Herz legen, der prüft mit seinen Algorithmen auch den Summenstrom am KBus.


----------

